# Keeping pulled beef warm in a crock pot?



## dutchess2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, I've cooked my pulled beef and have it sitting in a crock pot with aujus now, however, the event is in 3 hours. I want to serve it warm in a crock pot (it's an outside bonfire event in the snow with a service table in the open barn). How do I handle the meat in these next hours to keep it safe and moist?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you run the crock pot on low until it's ready to serve? Normally when I want to keep my meat warm for a few hours after it's been cooked I just double wrap it in foil with a little liquid added then put it in a cooler wrapped in towels. It will stay warm for hours that way.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 1, 2012)

Dutchess,

Is it warming in a crock pot or is it cold in a crock pot.  If warming I would just turn it down very low or remove from heat and wrap in towels for a couple of hours and then reheat about an hour before serving.  If cold, return it to the fridge and warm just prior to serving.

3 hours is kind of one of those in between times.  To short to remove, completely cool and reheat and to long to leave on higher heat.  Just want to keep up in the 135 range if you can to keep down the bad guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2012)

Guess I am Late to this Party...But as long as you keep it at 135- 145*F you can hold it there all day if you wish. You need to test the temp hourly to make sure you are maintaining. Adjust the Crock Pot accordingly...If you get 5 hours out it is Safer to Hold than Cool and Reheat...JJ


----------



## dutchess2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks....yeah, it held well in the crock pot on low. I was afraid of over cooking or drying out, but it turned out really well!


----------

